
Who invented hummus? - MiriamWeiner
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20171211-who-invented-hummus
======
yehosef
When I first saw this I thought it said "Who invented humans".

Too much simulation theory on the brain..

------
mgiannopoulos
"Everyone from the Greeks to the Turks to the Syrians have tried to claim it."

No one in Greece has ever claimed hummus and there is no further mention of
anything related in the article. BBC editors trying to juice this up?

~~~
mustaflex
Turks don't claim hummus as their own too. Yoghurt is ours though.

------
bediger4000
Othniel Ebenezer Hummus, Manchester, England, in 1873.

There was a shortage of cheap protein, needed to fuel the British Empire's
expansion. Hummus (later Lord Hummus) developed a nurishing paste made of
cooked dried chick peas, water, and salt. It was not widely liked by soldiers
in the British Army, but ample supplies of hummus are created with letting the
British survive the Siege of Makeking during the Boer War.

------
AstralStorm
Why would we really care who invented the ancient dish? That is essentially
either nationalist fuel or an archaeological footnote.

~~~
dang
History is interesting and historical material has always been welcome here.

------
spicymaki
Whoever invented hummus died centuries ago. Tribalism makes no sense to me.

